# How fix choose an operating system windows 10 on volume 5?



## RoshaBeli (Aug 18, 2021)

My pc keeps rebooting and keeps showing choose an operating system with 2 opinions saying windows 10 volume 5 and nothing else. Everytime i click on one it just reboots the pc.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I know you don't want to hear this, but you have to download this Download Windows 10 on another computer to be able to reinstall Windows. AFAIK, there's no other choice.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I would think a repair install may be possible to repair the boot to the actual Windows location.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you can't boot into Windows, then you can't do a _Repair Install._ 
As stated, download Windows 10 ISO image and burn it to a USB Flash Drive with the *Media Creation Tool *on the same page. Boot the troubled computer from the Flash drive, choose your Language and *Repair Your Computer.* This will load the_ Troubleshooting _page. First try a *Startup Repair.* You can also try a _System Restore_ or *Restore from an Image *like Macrium Reflect that you previously stored. If that fails, you can do some commands in the *Command Prompt.* 
The easiest thing to do, as stated, is to save any files off the drive you want to keep to an external drive and do a Clean Install of Windows 10


----------

